# ادارة العمليات operation management



## ahmadd (30 ديسمبر 2007)

Dear All, :77: 

Can we open a discussion of this topic ?
any body has the knowledge can share us


----------



## samehnour (2 يناير 2008)

ربما تجد شيئا مفيدا حول الموضوع في هذه المقالة
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/04/26/f1/

شكرا


----------



## ahmadd (2 يناير 2008)

thx mr sameh, it's already read before

and many thanks for your articles , highly appreciated


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر جدا


----------



## دعاء خليل (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الايفاد ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ريزو77 (11 أغسطس 2009)

وفقنا الله واياكم لفعل الخير ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## عصام رضوان (31 أكتوبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

